
Ask HN: Self-Hosted or Encrypted Notes/Todo App Like Notion.so or Workflowy - 55555
Does anyone use an app to plan their &#x27;projects&#x27; that&#x27;s either self-hosted or encrypted? I&#x27;m not a huge fan of putting all my most personal information on someone else&#x27;s server.<p>Every time I look into this I&#x27;m not able to find any option with the same productivity benefits as the mainstream options, so I would love to hear about your setups.
======
deadcoder0904
Check out Standard Notes at
[https://www.standardnotes.org](https://www.standardnotes.org)

~~~
55555
This option, and also Inkdrop (on the front page yesterday just after I asked
the question), look great! Thank you

------
apkallum
Juplin [0]

You can combine it with your own Nextcloud instance or install Cryptomater and
use Dropbox et al.

[0] [https://joplinapp.org/](https://joplinapp.org/)

------
k4ch0w
I have also been looking for something similar. I currently use quiver but I'm
always looking for another offline alternative. I like notion and bear but I
don't like the idea of syncing my data to an unknown source.

~~~
runjake
Bear uses Apple's CloudKit to sync to your iCloud and the Bear Notes people
don't have access to your data.

[https://bear.app/faq/Sync/Syncing%20&%20privacy/](https://bear.app/faq/Sync/Syncing%20&%20privacy/)

